# HELP! I suck at fishing



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I’ve got a few questions. I just started fishing last year and I’m really looking forward to another fishing season. My success last year was spotty at best with more fishing trips resulting in no fish than trips with fish.

Is there a resource somewhere that will tell me general info for various species of fish? Like when they spawn, where they are generally at during certain times of the year, or certain times of the day, what their diet consists of, etc.

Are fishing calendars useful? Are they more useful for certain fish and less useful for others? I’ve also looked at the fishing forecast on weather.com with an hour-by-hour breakdown of fish activity for a specific day. Is there anything to that?

This time of year (early spring) where would you go, what would you fish for and how would you do it if you sucked at fishing?

Thanks!


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I guide alittle if your around the ogden area and want to learn shoot me an email


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I haven't thought about using a guide, but that might be a good way to go.

PM sent


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep reading here. I thought I knew enough about fishing but in the last year I have learned 10 X as much stuff. There are some good dudes on here. So you you prefer trout or warm water fish, lakes or rivers, Spin fishing or Fly fishing? I bet you dont suck.. Youre just a beginner we all started somewhere. Try to stay positive. If you want to go catch a lot of bass in July and are willing to drive down to Utah County PM me and i'll teach you some stuff. I am no expert though.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nortah said it best.
Be patient.
It's called fishing and not catching for a reason.
Learning places and techniques is very important, but you can't forget a positive attitude.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

scotty0902 said:


> Nortah said it best.
> Be patient.
> It's called fishing and not catching for a reason.
> Learning places and techniques is very important,* but you can't forget a positive attitude*.


+1 you can learn a ton reading in here..And there isn't a one of us that has never been skunked. It's amazing how much a fish can extract from that pee sized brain. I have learned that if you can learn about each fish and their characteristics feeding habits ect..you will increase your odds. for example Browns are very territorial and predatory. Also knowing the water you are fishing in it's depth, temp, knowing where the coverage is for fish to hide ect..If you let us know what type of fishing you do we can help more. The best way to learn and get better is practice...lots of it. you can't get good at anything unless you suck at it first.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I do read here frequently and it has helped a lot. I've got a pretty good attitude most the time but sometimes it feels like I'm just taking a shot in the dark and actually catching a fish is like winning the lottery.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Where do you live gameface? There seems to be a lot of people willing to help out. I would be willing to help out if you want to fish anywhere in the Kamas area.

Fishing with someone who knows a little will greatly help with your learning curve.

Remember that fishing is a lifetime persuit and that it wouldn't be fun if you could know everything really easily. If you aren't learning something new as a fisherman, you have stopped fishing as far as I am concerned.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It would definatly help to know which bodies of water you like to fish also. I would venture a guess just about every fishable water in the state is covered by members of the forum. You could get a general idea of where to fish and what to use on the ones you desire to fish by people who know them. I'm in So. Utah but would be willing to help if you're down this way. Keep it up and you'll catch on. Then it will become your favorite past time, (and in my case a real draw on your spouses patience).


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you fished East Canyon? I fished it with Grandpa D's son today and we boated over 40 trout. The people on the bank were doing very well too. Powerbait and worm/marshmallow combos will get you some fish. Like has been said already, ask a lot of questions and don't feel stupid doing so. We can all learn a lot from other anglers.
Up until last year i never fished foe kokanee. Now, i feel like i can go to any body of water and catch them because i asked a lot of questions and had good friends that already knew how to catch them. Some times, you try too hard. For example: I was fishing Mantua a couple years ago with bass plastics(Maniac lures, Yamamoto plastics and the like)and couldn't get a bite. I threaded a worm on a hook and started catching fish. Other times, you have to think differently to catch fish. I was at a local pond casting over and over with a kastmaster and not getting any hits. I reeled in and started brainstorming for new ideas. I ended up tying on a small gold mylar blade above the kastmaster and caught 2 dozen fish in the next 2 hours.
Asking questions like you have done is the best way to learn as well as watching and learning from someone who has done it. Good luck in the future. 8)


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> Where do you live gameface? There seems to be a lot of people willing to help out. I would be willing to help out if you want to fish anywhere in the Kamas area.
> 
> Fishing with someone who knows a little will greatly help with your learning curve.
> 
> Remember that fishing is a lifetime persuit and that it wouldn't be fun if you could know everything really easily. If you aren't learning something new as a fisherman, you have stopped fishing as far as I am concerned.


I live in the Salt Lake Valley and I'll drive up to two hours each way for a days fishing if there's a reason to go that far.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> It would definatly help to know which bodies of water you like to fish also. I would venture a guess just about every fishable water in the state is covered by members of the forum. You could get a general idea of where to fish and what to use on the ones you desire to fish by people who know them. I'm in So. Utah but would be willing to help if you're down this way. Keep it up and you'll catch on. Then it will become your favorite past time, (and in my case a real draw on your spouses patience).


Last year my most common destinations were Utah Lake and Strawberry. I've also tried East Canyon a few times with power bait. I don't know what it is about power bait but I can use it and catch nothing while everyone around me is using it and catching fish.

Right now I like any place and any kind of fishing that will catch fish. I'm sure as I get better I'll start leaning towards certain species and styles of fishing, but for now I'm looking for the easy stuff.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Have you fished East Canyon? I fished it with Grandpa D's son today and we boated over 40 trout. The people on the bank were doing very well too. Powerbait and worm/marshmallow combos will get you some fish. Like has been said already, ask a lot of questions and don't feel stupid doing so. We can all learn a lot from other anglers.
> Up until last year i never fished foe kokanee. Now, i feel like i can go to any body of water and catch them because i asked a lot of questions and had good friends that already knew how to catch them. Some times, you try too hard. For example: I was fishing Mantua a couple years ago with bass plastics(Maniac lures, Yamamoto plastics and the like)and couldn't get a bite. I threaded a worm on a hook and started catching fish. Other times, you have to think differently to catch fish. I was at a local pond casting over and over with a kastmaster and not getting any hits. I reeled in and started brainstorming for new ideas. I ended up tying on a small gold mylar blade above the kastmaster and caught 2 dozen fish in the next 2 hours.
> Asking questions like you have done is the best way to learn as well as watching and learning from someone who has done it. Good luck in the future. 8)


Speaking of the worm marshmellow combo...how do you rig that up? I've used a worm threader for night crawlers, so would I just thread on a whole worm and then put some marshmellows on the hook? Are nigth crawlers a good choice or the smaller "panfish" worms they sell at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well if its powerbait thats working and not getting into them, here are some things to try. Buy some good leader material like p-line flouro-clear 6 pound, some snap swivels some 1/2 ounce egg sinkers and get some small treble hooks like size 18. Slide the egg sinker onto your line and tie on the snap swivel on the snap part. Next cut off a 20ish inch section of the p line and attach to the other end of the swivel. At the very end of tie on the small treble and mold a small marble sized ball of rainbow sparkle powerbait on. 

The 1/2 ounce weight will allow you to cast further than most people and the swivel will make for just the right amount of leader but will allow a fish to pull line with out getting spooked by the weight. You can catch lots of rainbows at deer creek that way along most shoreline on the east end like between the island and rainbow bay about anywhere. 

You can also use this technique with worm and a marshmallow. Just put half of a crawler on a hook and a small mallow for flotation. Hope that helps. I'll go chuck bait with you sometime if you want.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You push 2 mallows on past the hook and then thread on a half a crawler. Pull the mallows back down to the top of the hook and toss it out. Thos panfish worms are very brittle. I always use the big Canadian crawlers.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

here's some advise. its not much but here it goes

when writing your report it [*size=200]must[/size]* contain the following items

nature pics 
fish pics 
food pics

thats all your report really needs with this bunch.

this advise wont make you suck less at fishing but it will make for a better fish report.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You might also try some of the community ponds in the SLC area in the evenings. Close, and they will be stocked fairly regularly soon. My "go-to" rig when I take the kids to the ponds is to get a small painted jig head, thread half a worm on the hook, put a power-nugget on the tip of the hook, and then put a bobber about 18 inches above the hook. I've found the jig heads to be pretty good because there is enough weight to put the worm down - but not all the way down. 

Best of luck and hang in there. When I first took up fly fishing about 17 years ago, I went a year and a half without catching a fish. Then I went with a buddy who knew what he was doing. I don't think I've been skunked since then.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Give it time gameface. I have been fishing for 25 years and I still suck... :? 

Seriously though, tons of great people here, all willing to help.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I took a stillwater class from one of those world-renowned gurus (Denny Rickards) who started our class with the following. He asked several of us how many hours a year we spend fishing. Then he asked us if we would still be employed if we put in the same number of hours into our jobs. 

His point was that if we want to get better at fishing, we must spend time on the water. For me that meant lots of time on the water.

When the ice comes off Strawberry, you can catch some larger trout from the shore. They will be accessible from shore in numbers until the summer heat drives them deep. As things cool in the fall, the cruisers return to the shallows (my favorite time of year to fish the 'Berry). 

Heading down Utah Lake way, I recommend the Lindon Boat Harbor area. Pay the $5 to drive in (or $2 to walk in) and toss a bait out into the harbor, or use the harbor banks facing the lake to access some plant-free shore water. It's only five minutes from my house and I hop over there to catch something without having to "gear up" in the float tube. I have never fished AF Harbor, Provo Harbor/ariport dikes, or Lincoln Beach, but my guess is that they're similar. And we're getting into the warmer weather that can mean fast white bass action.

Good luck!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Best of luck and hang in there. When I first took up fly fishing about 17 years ago, I went a year and a half without catching a fish. Then I went with a buddy who knew what he was doing. I don't think I've been skunked since then.


GaryFish hit the nail on the head. Take some of these folks up on their offers to go fishing with them. Having someone show you the ropes can make all the difference in the world. And you may make a few friends along the way.

Good Luck, and don't hesitate to ask questions here.

Edit: One major key to get good at fishing is to go often. If you only go 5 times a year you won't improve at all. Find places that are close by and go as often as you can.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I just want to let you guys know that I really appreciate all the great info you're passing my way.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im no expert , but I do know how to fish. Best advice is go fishing for a while with somebody that knows how to do it. You can learn alot in a very short time & if your like me, I can learn something much easier seeing it happen , rather than reading about it. Your welcome to go fishing with me anytime & I can show you a few things. 

The best thing I have learned about fishing is take your time & enjoy it(even if the fish arent biting) Enjoy being there is the number one key, and the fish is usually just a bonus. It will depend on what type of fishing you are wanting to learn. Bait fishing is the lazy man sport, some days they are biting and some days they arent. Really not much skill to it. My favorite is usually spin fishing because I have a hard time sitting still :lol: . Find some of your favorite lures and see what is working. Any time I EVER go fishing, I always start off with a silver Jakes lure, Usually I will catch a few with that, If I dont, I know it might be a long day, but still you cant give up on trying. Try hitting a few of the closer lakes in the spring before the water heats up. You will probrably have best luck. Go give Echo or Rockport a try, they are within 45 mins of SLC & some days you cant keep them off your line.

If your ever interested in trying it out , let me know. I live in Taylorsville & try to go as often as possible, Usually every weekend one day or the other. I have a ton of tackle that you can try out before you buy & see kind of what you like. I will show you how to rig up the lures or bait. 

Like I said, the most important thing is dont get frustrated. The worst day fishing for me far outweighs the best day at work. The more you fish, the more you will catch & eventually you will get the hang of it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo is a good guy I fish with him once or twice a month he always catches fish! If you are interested in going flyfishing or trolling shoot me a P.M. most weekends I am heading somewhere. Take the guys up on open seats or invites on trips, I have learned several new ways to fish thanks to this forum. Good Luck :mrgreen: !


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I might have to take you guys up as well on some of these offers. Anyone fly fishing up Logan way?


----------

